# Anyone want a free Lunch ? Just outside of Pretoria ...



## Rotten_Bunny (7/1/15)

Guys i have been at the helm everyday since the 26th of December last year. Working my arse off. It will continue till this sunday when eventually i will have a small holiday.

But the evenings will get mighty lonely. Will some kind soul bring me a juice of my choice that i will pay for and you will be rewarded with anything off the menu for a lekker lunch. 

Im desperate and can only get to the next world next week !


Yeah im grovelling.

And shamelessly at that



Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## ESH (7/1/15)

What would you like, if I have its yours. 
Or would you like to try some juice from a new local range that is to be released in march?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (7/1/15)

Sounds like an offer one cannot refuse. Pity I am a bit far away.


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (7/1/15)

Explain yourself with new local range !

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (7/1/15)

Andre said:


> Sounds like an offer one cannot refuse. Pity I am a bit far away.


You have no idea 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## ESH (7/1/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Explain yourself with new local range !
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


Not to jump the gun, I have just been kicked in the ribs and told to shut up.
How fare outside of Pretoria are you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ESH (7/1/15)

PS what is your flavor preference?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (7/1/15)

ESH said:


> Not to jump the gun, I have just been kicked in the ribs and told to shut up.
> How fare outside of Pretoria are you?


Kicked in ribs sounds good .. Im in Cullinan.. It should be in my profile 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## ESH (7/1/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Kicked in ribs sounds good .. Im in Cullinan.. It should be in my profile
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


And your flavor preference is?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (7/1/15)

All i need is a good juice to last me till monday when i can purge on reserved purchase of a diy kit. I have been holding @PutRid hostage in the hopes that i get a quick break to pop off a payment.. Looks like its only going to be monday or tuesday the latest.. 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (7/1/15)

ESH said:


> PS what is your flavor preference?


Something that comes alive in a kayfun or dripper running Subohms @ 0.85

If need be i will be happy to run it through a mAN

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## ESH (7/1/15)

Please pm me your contact details, I will do my best to get out to Cullinan tomorrow 
, however I cant promise that I will be able to make it, I will try.
It all depends on what the gods of IT disaster served up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ESH (7/1/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Something that comes alive in a kayfun or dripper running Subohms @ 0.85
> 
> If need be i will be happy to run it through a mAN
> 
> ...


Ah yes what is your preferred nic level?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (7/1/15)

Pm sent 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (7/1/15)

ESH said:


> Ah yes what is your preferred nic level?


6mg 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## ESH (7/1/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> 6mg
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


Sorted I have some juice that i think you will like.

Rib kicking is happening again and this time it means get off of the net. 
So I'll contact you tomorrow and get your juice drought sorted out.
Cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (7/1/15)

ESH said:


> What would you like, if I have its yours.
> Or would you like to try some juice from a new local range that is to be released in march?



My spidey senses started to tingle. Was that cat nearly out the bag there?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (7/1/15)

Cat.? What cat ?

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Michaelsa (7/1/15)

VAPE-erosity strikes again.
I just love this community!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (7/1/15)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5


----------



## free3dom (7/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 18928



Haha, that picture needs the same annotation as your avatar

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gamma (7/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Haha, that picture needs the same annotation as your avatar





Ask and you shall receive

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (7/1/15)

Gamma said:


> View attachment 18929
> 
> Ask and you shall receive



Perfect 

It's the BumbleCat

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (8/1/15)

ESH said:


> Please pm me your contact details, I will do my best to get out to Cullinan tomorrow
> , however I cant promise that I will be able to make it, I will try.
> It all depends on what the gods of IT disaster served up.


Shot

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Achmat89 (8/1/15)

Get that cat out of that bag, please share @ESH

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g (8/1/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> All i need is a good juice to last me till monday when i can purge on reserved purchase of a diy kit. I have been holding @PutRid hostage in the hopes that i get a quick break to pop off a payment.. Looks like its only going to be monday or tuesday the latest..
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


Hello

What is it that you are so busy with?. Project or something...?


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (8/1/15)

Sprint said:


> Hello
> 
> What is it that you are so busy with?. Project or something...?


Restuarant Industry 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## ESH (8/1/15)

Hi there @Rotten_Bunny please remember to send me the link.


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (8/1/15)

ESH said:


> Hi there @Rotten_Bunny please remember to send me the link.


Hahaha no probs, awesome meeting you today. Hope.you enjoyed lunch..

Oh and i am loving the darker of the two juices ... And thank you for the little bonus juice loving that too 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------

